# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Trump Vs Democracy

## Unregistered

I think Donald Trump is not a good US president. His attitude and behavior harms the democracy. But I'm sure he won't win the next election.
And here is a short animation depicting Trump's behavior.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8_sCyn5Z_c

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8_sCyn5Z_c



Well, I looked at your video.  It looks like a depiction of progressives antagonizing the middle of the country by calling them racist, bigot, etc.  It then looks like the middle of the country crushes the progressive.  Just like what happened in the election.

----------


## Cleaner44

Democracy is a harmful and horrible concept. I shudder to think of living in a place where 9 out of 10 people can vote to steal my food, rape my daughter or lynch someone without a trial.

I am thankful to live in a Republic where the rule of law protects the minority from the democratic mob. 

I resent Democrats that attempt to teach our children that our union was founded as a Democracy instead of a Republic.

----------


## Ender

> Democracy is a harmful and horrible concept. I shudder to think of living in a place where 9 out of 10 people can vote to steal my food, rape my daughter or lynch someone without a trial.
> 
> I am thankful to live in a Republic where the rule of law protects the minority from the democratic mob. 
> 
> I resent Democrats that attempt to teach our children that our union was founded as a Democracy instead of a Republic.


'Zactly.

Democracy: 2 wolves & 1 lamb deciding what's for dinner.

----------


## dannno

> But I'm sure he won't win the next election.


Do you have any social media history that shows you predicting Donald Trump winning the last election? Because if you don't, then that means you probably thought he was going to lose. If you were wrong then, why do you think you will be right this time?

----------


## Danke

> Democracy is a harmful and horrible concept. I shudder to think of living in a place where 9 out of 10 people can vote to steal my food, rape my daughter or lynch someone without a trial.
> 
> I am thankful to live in a Republic where the rule of law protects the minority from the democratic mob. 
> 
> I resent Democrats that attempt to teach our children that our union was founded as a Democracy instead of a Republic.


lol, people still believe we are a Republic?

----------


## oyarde

> I think Donald Trump is not a good US president. His attitude and behavior harms the democracy. But I'm sure he won't win the next election.
> And here is a short animation depicting Trump's behavior.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8_sCyn5Z_c


Sitting Presidents do not lose election often .

----------


## alivecream

Thats what i thought so too

----------


## TommyJeff

> I think Donald Trump is not a good US president. His attitude and behavior harms the democracy. But


The USA is not a democracy. You’d be wise to educate your self before making such posts.











> But I'm sure he won't win the next election.



Lol!!  As sure as you were about him losing to Hillary ?

----------

